

We Did Nothing Wrong, and They Destroyed Our Stores - hcho3
http://askakorean.blogspot.com/2015/05/we-did-nothing-wrong-and-they-destroyed.html

======
melling
You basically get the FOX/right or CNN/left narrative on the news. I wish
there were more options. Twitter has too much noise.

------
meira
Black people do nothing wrong, and they get killed everyday. You should
complain about the ones that are responsible for the inequalities, not with
the weakest part. You don't have more rights than others only because you own
a store. So as long as people get killed only by being black I'll not care
about your store. Lives > Stores

~~~
pan69
It's exactly your kind of attitude our society doesn't need.

>> So as long as people get killed only by being black I'll not care about
your store.

You SHOULD care about their store. They have the same rights as you and even
though someone killed someone, it doesn't give you the right or privilege to
abuse someone else's rights.

~~~
PopeOfNope
> It's exactly your kind of attitude our society doesn't need.

Be very, very careful with this line of thought. One day, a large number of
people might decide that your attitude is one their society doesn't need.

~~~
PopeOfNope
Use your words, people. If you disagree, then convince me I'm wrong.

